# Greatest Movie Lines Ever



## Despised_0515 (Dec 8, 2007)

whether its just hilarious
or if its just badass sounding
put it in here and list the movie its from  

"the jail cell design hasn't changed much in centuries, has it?
maybe it's time they brought in the laser bars or somethin"

"or they can make a hard plastic cage like Magneto's in X-Men 2!.. mnawww"

-Clerks 2


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Dec 8, 2007)

"I mean, if you scratch our back, we'll scratch yours."

"Funny thing about my back is, Jules, is that it's located on my cock."

-Superbad


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 8, 2007)

Conan, what is best in life? To crush your enemy, see them driven before you, and hear the lamentations of the women.


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 8, 2007)

Mean Girls (2004) - Memorable quotes


----------



## Chellee Guitars (Dec 8, 2007)

"That's just what we call pillow talk, baby"

or

"Good. Bad. I'm the guy with the gun."

- Army of Darkness


----------



## Michael (Dec 8, 2007)

"Let me introduce you to... Blade... Lazer... _Blazer_."

-Dodgeball


----------



## Vince (Dec 8, 2007)

One time my cousin Walter got this cat stuck up his ass. True story. He bought it at our local mall, so the whole fiasco wound up on the news. It was embarrasing for my relatives and all, but next week, he did it again. Different cat, same results, complete with another trip to the emergency room. So, I run into him a week later in the mall and he's buying another cat. And I says to him, "Jesus, Walt! What are you doing? You know you're just gonna get this cat stuck up your ass too. Why don't you knock it off?" And he said to me, "Brodie, how the hell else am I supposed to get the gerbil out?" My cousin was a weird guy.


----------



## Vince (Dec 8, 2007)

Brodie: But my cousin Walter jerked off in public once. True story. He was on a plane to New Mexico when all of the sudden the hydraulics went. The plane started spinning around, going out of control, so he decides it's all over and whips it out and starts beating it right there. So all the other passengers take a cue from him and they start whipping it out and beating like mad. So all the passengers are beating off, plummeting to their certain doom, when all of the sudden, snap! The hydraulics kick back in. The plane rights itself and it land safely and everyone puts their pieces or, whatever, you know, away and deboard. No one mentions the phenomenon to anyone else.

Gil Hicks: Well, did he cum, or what?

Brodie: Jesus Christ, man! There's just some things you don't talk about in public!


----------



## Vince (Dec 8, 2007)

Brandi: Suitor Number Three, what would our first date be like?

Gil Hicks: Well, uh, first I'd take you shopping to stores you wanna shop in, and then we'd do a little lunch, probably at the Cheese Haus, followed by some golfing. And then at night, we'd take in an opera, probably Die Fledermaus, and then I'd follow it up with a drive to a secluded beach where I'd pop on the radio and we could slow-dance till the sun came up.

Brodie: That was the biggest load of crap I've ever heard. I mean, look at you. You're the kind of guy who would beg for sex. And I should know, we can smell our own.


----------



## Vince (Dec 8, 2007)

T.S. Quint: [Reading the break-up letter that Renee gave Brodie] Woah, she calls you "callow" in here.

Brodie: You say that like it's bad.

T.S. Quint: It means frightened and weak-willed.

Brodie: Really? Shit. That was the only part of the letter I thought was complimentary.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 8, 2007)

"Fuck it" *blows head off*


----------



## Despised_0515 (Dec 8, 2007)

^


----------



## drshock (Dec 8, 2007)

"You read the Bible Brett?"

"Yes."

"There's a passage I got memorized, 
seems appropriate for this situation: 
Ezekiel 25:17. "The path of the 
righteous man is beset on all sides 
by the inequities of the selfish and 
the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is 
he who, in the name of charity and 
good will, shepherds the weak through 
the valley of darkness, for he is 
truly his brother's keeper and the 
finder of lost children. And I will 
strike down upon thee with great 
vengeance and furious anger those 
who attempt to poison and destroy my 
brothers. And you will know my name 
is the Lord when I lay my vengeance 
upon you."


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 8, 2007)

The whole first half of full metal jacket


----------



## Despised_0515 (Dec 8, 2007)

drshock said:


> "You read the Bible Brett?"
> 
> "Yes."
> 
> ...



 
BADASS fuggin movie
 

that line is on the intro to a badass song too
he says to whole line and then *GUNSHOTS!*
and the song starts


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 8, 2007)

VicerExciser said:


> BADASS fuggin movie
> 
> 
> that line is on the intro to a badass song too
> ...



I think my favorite line in that movie was where Jules asks for his wallet back.. 

"Which one is it?"
"Its the one that says 'Bad motherfucker' on it."


----------



## sakeido (Dec 8, 2007)

"I am ripper - tearer - slasher - gouger! I am the teeth in the darkness, the talons in the night! Mine is strength, and lust, and power! I - am - BEOWULF!"


----------



## MrJack (Dec 8, 2007)

> The whole first half of full metal jacket


 

"What is your major malfunction, numbnuts? Didn't Mommy and Daddy show you enough attention when you were a child?"


----------



## playstopause (Dec 8, 2007)

_"Rosebud"_





- Citizen Kane


----------



## Bound (Dec 8, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> The whole first half of full metal jacket



lol.. there's a ton of good lines in that whole movie....

my fav:

animal mother:" I got a story for you, I'm gonna tear you a new asshole"

Joker:" Well pilgrim, only after you eat the agh peanuts outta my shit."


that and my fav jay and silent bob :

" Hey! There's no snacks in there, lunchbox"


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 8, 2007)

Galvatron said:


> Coronation, Starscream? This is bad comedy.


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 8, 2007)

MrJack said:


> "What is your major malfunction, numbnuts? Didn't Mommy and Daddy show you enough attention when you were a child?"



"Bullshit! It looks to me like the best part of you ran down the crack of your mama's ass and ended up as a brown stain on the mattress! I think you've been cheated!"


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 8, 2007)

from payback, mel gibson (porter) and james coburn (fairfax) call Kris kristofferson (bronson)

[Porter shoots a hole in Fairfax's suitcase]
Fairfax: Hey. What the hell are you doing, man? This is...
Bronson: [on speakerphone] Fairfax? Fairfax!
Fairfax: No, no, it's all right, he's just killing my alligator bags and shooting holes in my suits. Man, that's just MEAN. That's MEAN, man.


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Dec 8, 2007)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> Conan, what is best in life? To crush your enemy, see them driven before you, and hear the lamentations of the women.



The barbarian chieftain said: "What then are the greatest things that a man may find in life?" This is the sort of thing you're supposed to say to maintain steppe-cred in barbarian circles.

The man on his right thoughtfully drank his cocktail of mare's milk and snowcat blood and spoke thus: "The crisp horizon of the steppe, the wind in your hair, a fresh horse under you."

The man on his left said: "The cry of the white eagle in the heights, the fall of snow in the forest, a true arrow in your bow."

The chieftain nodded, and said: "Surely it is the sight of your enemy slain, the humiliation of his tribe and the lamentation of his women."

There was a general murmur of whiskery approval at this outrageous display.

Then the chieftain turned respectfully to his guest, a small figure carefully warming his chilblains by the fire, and said: "But our guest, whose name is legend, must tell us truly: What is it that a man may call the greatest things in life?"

The guest paused in the middle of another unsuccessful attempt to light up.

"What shay?" he said, toothlessly.

"I said: What is it that a man may call the greatest things in life?"

The warriors leaned closer. This should be worth hearing.

The guest thought long and hard and then said, with deliberation: "Hot water, good dentishtry, and shoft lavatory paper."

--Cohen the Barbarian, from Terry Pratchett's The Light Fantastic


----------



## Chellee Guitars (Dec 8, 2007)

The guitar made a sound like an angel that had discovered it was on the wrong side.

- from Terry Pratchett's Soul Music


----------



## Variant (Dec 8, 2007)

*"Hollow? Hollow. Fuck it."*

Jack Burton
- Big Trouble In Little China -



*"...because yours has the the word 'replica' written on the side of it, and mine has the words 'Desert Eagle point five o' written on the side of it..."*

Bullet Tooth Tony
- Snatch -




_*"Gozer the Traveler. He will come in one of the pre-chosen forms. During the rectification of the Vuldrini, the traveler came as a large and moving Torg! Then, during the third reconciliation of the last of the McKetrick supplicants, they chose a new form for him: that of a giant Slor! Many Shuvs and Zuuls knew what it was to be roasted in the depths of the Slor that day, I can tell you!"*_

Vinz Clortho, Keymaster of Gozer
- Ghostbusters -


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## Variant (Dec 8, 2007)

^

 

Dude, we could do a whole thread of just Carpenter movie quotes.


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 9, 2007)

_*"Hey, don't knock masturbation. It's sex with someone I love."*_

from Annie Hall


----------



## Lucky Seven (Dec 9, 2007)

_*"OH MY GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD*_"

- Troll 2

*"LET OFF SOME STEAM"* *throws pipe through man*

-Commando


----------



## Buzz762 (Dec 9, 2007)

Connor - Now you will receive us.
Murphy - We do not ask for your poor or your hungry.
Connor - We do not want your tired and sick.
Murphy - It is your corrupt we claim.
Connor - It is your evil that will be sought by us.
Murphy - With every breath, we shall hunt them down.
Connor - Each day we will spill their blood til it rains down from the skies.
Murphy - Do not kill, do not rape, do not steal, these are principles which every man of every faith can embrace.
Connor - These are not polite suggestions. These are codes of behavior and those of you that ignore them will pay the dearest cost.
Murphy - There are varying degrees of evil, we urge you lesser forms of filth not to push the bounds and cross over into true corruption, into our domain.
Connor - But if you do, one day you will look behind you and you will see we three and on that day you will reap it.
Murphy - And we will send you to which ever god you wish.
All 3 - And shepherds we shall be, for thee my Lord for thee, power hath descended forthfrom thy hand, that our feet may swiftly carry out thy command. We shall flow a river forth to thee, and teeming with souls shall it ever be. 
In nomine Patris 
Et Filii 
Et Spiritus Sancti.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Dec 9, 2007)

Buzz762 said:


> Connor - Now you will receive us.
> Murphy - We do not ask for your poor or your hungry.
> Connor - We do not want your tired and sick.
> Murphy - It is your corrupt we claim.
> ...



BOONDOCK FUCKIN SAINTS!!!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Dec 9, 2007)

"I'm tired of these motherfucking snakes on this motherfucking plane!"

 I kid...

I always liked this one however:

"Now that's what I call a close encounter!"

Independance Day


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 9, 2007)

Every bit of Full Metal Jacket and Apocalypse Now.

And, from The Hitcher.

"Go fuck yourself"


----------



## dpm (Dec 9, 2007)

can't believe Predator hasn't been mentioned yet......


"What's the matter? The CIA got you pushing too many pencils?"

"Bunch of slack-jawed faggots around here. This stuff will make you a god damned sexual Tyrannosaurus, just like me."


----------



## Ryan (Dec 9, 2007)

dpm said:


> "Bunch of slack-jawed faggots around here. This stuff will make you a god damned sexual Tyrannosaurus, just like me."



Yes!


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 9, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Yes!


----------



## El Caco (Dec 9, 2007)

The Waterboy.

"You can do it. Cut his fucking head off."

"I am not what you would call a handsome man. The good Lord chose not to bless me with... with charm, athletic ability... or a fully functional brain."

The Longest Yard

"I'm glad you're back, now I don't have to stab you."

"I knew you couldn't resist my shit! I got the shakes that'll make you quake. I got the fries that'll cross your eyes. I got that burgers that'll... I just got burgers."

Gone in 60 seconds.

Raymond Calitri: "Am I an arsehole? Do I look like an arsehole?" 
Memphis: "Yeah."

"You lazy, half-ass bully! Any asshole can pull a gun on somebody! You don't know the first thing about stealing a car! Boy! You need a role model!"

Drycoff: Are you alright? 
Bashed Cop: I think so... 
Drycoff: Are you sure? 'Cause, you just went through a wall. 

"By the time you get out, asshole, there won't even be cars. We'll all be cruising around in your little, vroom, spaceships. That's gonna suck."


----------



## Makelele (Dec 9, 2007)

at the end of the clip.


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 9, 2007)

dpm said:


> can't believe Predator hasn't been mentioned yet......



"RUN! GOOOOO! GET DOO DAA CHOPPPAAAAAA!"


----------



## Vegetta (Dec 9, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> The whole first half of full metal jacket



I am gunnery sergeant Hartman, your senior Drill instructor and from now on the first and last words out of your filthy sewers will be sir. DO YOU MAGGOTS UNDERSTAND ME!? 


SIR YES SIR


BULLSHIT! I CAN'T HEAR YOU SOUND OFF LIKE YOU GOT A PAIR!


I believe you have my stapler

YouTube - Stapler


----------



## Kevan (Dec 9, 2007)

Man...I got a MILLION ready to go...get ready for a LONG thread. 

*"My girlfriend sucked thirty-seven dicks."
"In a row?"


"COME ON! KILL ME! I'M RIGHT HERE! DO IT! KILL ME NOW!"


"A man's got to know his limitations."


"We have a pond in the back....we have pool and a pond. Pond would be good for you."


"Because he just ate a cow, stupid!!!"


"That's the most disgusting thing I've ever tasted."
"I doubt that very much, playboy."*


CORRECTION TO POST #30:
*"Let off some steam, Bennett!"
- Commando*


----------



## msherman (Dec 9, 2007)

From the Big labowski, when they are strong-arming him into the limo, with a drink in his hand.

"Careful, Man.......there`s a beverage here!"

The Dude Abides!


----------



## Despised_0515 (Dec 9, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> "RUN! GOOOOO! GET DOO DAA CHOPPPAAAAAA!"




i was gonna mention that one
hah or maybe this one

"DO IIIT! KEELL ME NAO! IM RYE HEYUH! DO IT, DO IT NAO! KEEL ME IM RYE HEYUH!"


----------



## tonyhell (Dec 9, 2007)

ljkh


----------



## Lucky Seven (Dec 9, 2007)

"You're mom's hot"

"IRON MAIDEN!!!!"

- Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure

Actually, that whole movie has so many great quotes.

But my favorite movie to quote has to be *in a Spartan-like voice*...



THIS...IS...SPINAL TAP!


----------



## Carrion (Dec 9, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> "RUN! GOOOOO! GET DOO DAA CHOPPPAAAAAA!"


----------



## Buzz762 (Dec 9, 2007)

Andy Fidler: You shot me!
Special Agent Derrick Vann: I grazed you.
Andy Fidler: Well, that's still shooting me! 

Andy Fidler: [while farting] It's just a little flatulents.
Special Agent Derrick Vann: Just a little flatulents? An elephant can shit in the back and not smell as bad. 

Andy Fidler: I haven't met anyone that I didn't become friends with... eventually.
Special Agent Derrick Vann: Really? Because I haven't met anyone who's ass I didn't kick... eventually. 

*-The Man*


----------



## amonb (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## telecaster90 (Dec 9, 2007)

THIS! IS! SPARTA!


----------



## Psychoface (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## telecaster90 (Dec 9, 2007)

Taggart: I got it. I got it. 
Hedley Lamarr: You do? 
Taggart: We'll work up a "Number 6" on 'em. 
Hedley: "Number 6"? I'm afraid I'm not familiar with that one... 
Taggart: Well, that's where we go a-ridin' into town, a whampin' and whompin' every livin' thing that moves within an inch of its life. Except the women folks, of course. 
Hedley: You spare the women? 
Taggart: NAW. We rape the shit out of them at the Number 6 Dance later on. 
Hedley: Marvelous.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Dec 9, 2007)

telecaster90 said:


> Taggart: I got it. I got it.
> Hedley Lamarr: You do?
> Taggart: We'll work up a "Number 6" on 'em.
> Hedley: "Number 6"? I'm afraid I'm not familiar with that one...
> ...



Man, I LOVE that movie, too bad I know every line in it.


----------



## Nerina (Dec 9, 2007)

Jongpil Yun said:


> The barbarian chieftain said: "What then are the greatest things that a man may find in life?" This is the sort of thing you're supposed to say to maintain steppe-cred in barbarian circles.
> 
> The man on his right thoughtfully drank his cocktail of mare's milk and snowcat blood and spoke thus: "The crisp horizon of the steppe, the wind in your hair, a fresh horse under you."
> 
> ...





YAY!  Terry Pratchett rocks


----------



## Buzz762 (Dec 9, 2007)

Durant: Six-One, this is Six-Four, go to UHF secure. I've got some bad news.
Cliff Wolcott: Limo is a word, Durant. I don't want to hear about it.
Durant: It is not a word. It's an abbreviation of a word.
Cliff Wolcott: Limo is a word in common usage. That is the key phrase in scrabble, my friend, common usage.
Durant: No! If it's not in the dictionary, it doesn't count.
Cliff Wolcott: It doesn't have to be in the dictionary!
Durant: It does have to be in the dictionary! Listen, when we get back to base, it's coming off the board.
Cliff Wolcott: You touch my limo and I'll spank you, Night Stalker. You hear me?
Durant: Yeah. Promises. 

-*Black Hawk Down*


----------



## Kevan (Dec 9, 2007)

And....

*
"Heeeeeeyyyyyyy Josephus!"
"Hey motherfucker."


"Go ahead! Make my semester!"


"Sounds like you guys fancy yourselves drinkers, huh?"
"Ya. Maybe a little bit. I think we just beat the Irish, so...."
*

Plenty more comin'.....


----------



## Rick (Dec 9, 2007)

"Ray, when someone asks you if you're a god, you say _*YES*_!!!!!!!!!

Ghostbusters


----------



## Popsyche (Dec 9, 2007)

"Gopher, Everett?"

"Judas Iscariot Hogwallop! Damn yer Hogwallop blood!"

"You soft-headed sumbitch! If your Mom hadn't died in childbirth, she woulda died of shame!"

*Oh, Brother...*


----------



## Buzz762 (Dec 10, 2007)

Henry Hill: You're a pistol, you're really funny. You're really funny.
Tommy DeVito: What do you mean I'm funny?
Henry Hill: It's funny, you know. It's a good story, it's funny, you're a funny guy.
[laughs]
Tommy DeVito: what do you mean, you mean the way I talk? What?
Henry Hill: It's just, you know. You're just funny, it's... funny, the way you tell the story and everything.
Tommy DeVito: [it becomes quiet] Funny how? What's funny about it?
Anthony Stabile: Tommy no, You got it all wrong.
Tommy DeVito: Oh, oh, Anthony. He's a big boy, he knows what he said. What did ya say? Funny how?
Henry Hill: Jus...
Tommy DeVito: What?
Henry Hill: Just... ya know... you're funny.
Tommy DeVito: You mean, let me understand this cause, ya know maybe it's me, I'm a little fucked up maybe, but I'm funny how, I mean funny like I'm a clown, I amuse you? I make you laugh, I'm here to fuckin' amuse you? What do you mean funny, funny how? How am I funny?
Henry Hill: Just... you know, how you tell the story, what?
Tommy DeVito: No, no, I don't know, you said it. How do I know? You said I'm funny. How the fuck am I funny, what the fuck is so funny about me? Tell me, tell me what's funny!
Henry Hill: [long pause] Get the fuck out of here, Tommy!
Tommy DeVito: [everyone laughs] Ya motherfucker! I almost had him, I almost had him. Ya stuttering prick ya. Frankie, was he shaking? I wonder about you sometimes, Henry. You may fold under questioning. 

*Goodfellas*

Iconic scene.


----------



## Aaron (Dec 10, 2007)

"I eat pieces of shit like you for breakfast"

"you eat shit for breakfast"?

Happy Gilmore


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Dec 10, 2007)

"the eagle never lost so much time as when it submitted to learn from the crow" ...dead man 




" Do you know what nemesis means?" "A righteous infliction of retribution manifested by an appropriate agent. Personified in this case by an 'orrible cunt... me" .... Snatch


----------



## Toshiro (Dec 10, 2007)

The Ref:

Gus: From now on, the only person who gets to yell is me. Why? Because I have a gun. People with guns get to do whatever they want. Married people without guns - for instance - you - DO NOT get to yell. Why? NO GUNS! No guns, no yelling. See? Simple little equation.


Gus: The Army? What the fuck? What am I, Oswald, here? 


George: Yeah? Well, maybe Santa won't come back next year. Maybe he and the Easter Bunny will take a fuckin' cruise to Jamaica and you can eat your own lousy cookies! 


Connie Chasseur: Who would catch a criminal, and then let him go free?
Mary Chasseur: Republicans.


----------



## OzzyC (Dec 10, 2007)

"...But this one goes to eleven."
"..."


----------



## Slayer89 (Dec 10, 2007)

Right about the 1:10 mark.


----------



## amonb (Dec 10, 2007)

Mother is the name for God on the lips and hearts of all children - Brandon Lee, The Crow

These guys eat too much red meat - Rae Dawn Chong, Commando


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 10, 2007)

amonb said:


> These guys eat too much red meat - Rae Dawn Chong, Commando



i just watched that like an hour ago


----------



## Drew (Dec 10, 2007)

Kevan said:


> *"My girlfriend sucked thirty-seven dicks."
> "In a row?"*


*

"Yeah, try not to suck any dick on the way across the parking lot....! HEY, NOT YOU, GET BACK HERE!!!!" 

"It seems my hypocracy knows no bounds." -Doc Holiday, Tombstone. 
"How do you shoot the devil in the back? What if you miss?" -Verbal Kent, The Usual Suspects
"Dude, you're phone's ringing." "Thank you, Donnie." - The Big Lebowski*


----------



## El Caco (Dec 13, 2007)

Go web go


----------



## Kevan (Dec 13, 2007)

"_What about the time we caught you naked in your room with a bowl of Jello?_"
"_It was hot...and I was hungry!_"


----------



## DelfinoPie (Dec 14, 2007)

Michael said:


> "Let me introduce you to... Blade... Lazer... _Blazer_."
> 
> -Dodgeball



And another from the same movie:

"I love the smell of queef in the morning!" - Dodgeball

*From Red Dragon*:--

Hannibal Lector: So I'm guessing you'll be wanting lots of these little chin-wags?

Will Graham: I don't have time.

Hannibal Lector: I do. I have oodles.



*American Beauty*:--

Carolyn: Whose car is that in the driveway?
Lester: Mine. 1970 Pontiac Firebird. The car I've always wanted and now I have it. I rule!


----------



## noodles (Dec 14, 2007)

Inigo Montoya: Hello. My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father prepare to die. 
Count Rugen: Stop saying that! 
Inigo Montoya: Hello! My name is Inigo Montoya! You killed my father prepare to die! 
Count Rugen: No! 
Inigo Montoya: Offer me money 
Count Rugen: Yes 
Inigo Montoya: Power too promise that! 
Count Rugen: All that I have and more. Please. 
Inigo Montoya: Offer me everything I ask for. 
Count Rugen: Anything you want.
Inigo Montoya: I want my father back you son of a bitch.

Westley: Look, are you just fiddling around with me or what? 
Fezzik: I just want you to feel you're doing well. I hate for people to die embarrassed. 

Inigo Montoya: Please, sir, we're in a terrible rush.
Miracle Max: Don't rush me, sonnny. You rush a miracle man, you get rotten miracles. 

Fezzik: You never said anything about killing anyone. 
Vizzini: I've hired you to help me start a war. It's an prestigious line of work, with a long and glorious tradition. 
Fezzik: I just don't think it's right, killing an innocent girl. 
Vizzini: Am I going MAD, or did the word "think" escape your lips? You were not hired for your brains, you hippopotamic land mass. 
Inigo Montoya: I agree with Fezzik. 
Vizzini: Oh, the sot has spoken. What happens to her is not truly your concern. I will kill her. And remember this, never forget this: when I found you, you were so slobbering drunk, you couldn't buy Brandy! And you: friendless, brainless, helpless, hopeless! Do you want me to send you back to where you were? Unemployed in Greenland!
Inigo Montoya: That Vizzini, he can *fuss*. 
Fezzik: Fuss, fuss... I think he like to scream at *us*. 
Inigo Montoya: Probably he means no *harm*. 
Fezzik: He's really very short on *charm*. 
Inigo Montoya: You have a great gift for rhyme. 
Fezzik: Yes, yes, some of the time. 
Vizzini: Enough of that. 
Inigo Montoya: Fezzik, are there rocks ahead? 
Fezzik: If there are, we all be dead. 
Vizzini: No more rhymes now, I mean it. 
Fezzik: Anybody want a peanut? 
Vizzini: DYEEAAHHHHHH. 

Inigo Montoya: You are sure nobody's follow' us? 
Vizzini: As I told you, it would be absolutely, totally, and in all other ways inconceivable. No one in Guilder knows what we've done, and no one in Florin could have gotten here so fast. - Out of curiosity, why do you ask? 
Inigo Montoya: No reason. It's only... I just happened to look behind us and something is there. 
Vizzini: What? Probably some local fisherman, out for a pleasure cruise, at night. In eel-infested waters.

Vizzini: He didn't fall? Inconceivable!
Inigo Montoya: You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means.

Inigo Montoya: You seem a decent fellow... I hate to kill you. 
Man in Black: You seem a decent fellow... I hate to die.

Westley: Give us the gate key. 
Yellin: I have no gate key. 
Inigo Montoya: Fezzik, tear his arms off. 
Yellin: Oh, you mean this gate key.

Westley: There's a shortage of perfect breasts in this world. It would be a pity to damage yours. 

Prince Humperdinck: First things first, to the death. 
Westley: No. To the pain. 
Prince Humperdinck: I don't think I'm quite familiar with that phrase. 
Westley: I'll explain and I'll use small words so that you'll be sure to understand, you warthog faced buffoon. 
Prince Humperdinck: That may be the first time in my life a man has dared insult me. 
Westley: It won't be the last. To the pain means the first thing you will lose will be your feet below the ankles. Then your hands at the wrists. Next your nose. 
Prince Humperdinck: And then my tongue I suppose, I killed you too quickly the last time. A mistake I don't mean to duplicate tonight. 
Westley: I wasn't finished. The next thing you will lose will be your left eye followed by your right. 
Prince Humperdinck: And then my ears, I understand let's get on with it. 
Westley: WRONG. Your ears you keep and I'll tell you why. So that every shriek of every child at seeing your hideousness will be yours to cherish. Every babe that weeps at your approach, every woman who cries out, "Dear God! What is that thing," will echo in your perfect ears. That is what to the pain means. It means I leave you in anguish, wallowing in freakish misery forever. 
Prince Humperdinck: I think your bluffing. 
Westley: It's possible, Pig, I might be bluffing. It's conceivable, you miserable, vomitous mass, that I'm only lying here because I lack the strength to stand. But, then again... perhaps I have the strength after all. Drop. Your. Sword.

Inigo Montoya: But, I promise I will not kill you until you reach the top. 
Man in Black: That's VERY comforting, but I'm afraid you'll just have to wait. 
Inigo Montoya: I hate waiting. I could give you my word as a Spaniard. 
Man in Black: No good. I've known too many Spaniards. 
Inigo Montoya: Isn't there any way you trust me? 
Man in Black: Nothing comes to mind. 
Inigo Montoya: I swear on the soul of my father, Domingo Montoya, you will reach the top alive. 
Man in Black: Throw me the rope. 

Fezzik: Why do you wear a mask? Were you burned by acid, or something like that? 
Man in Black: Oh no, it's just that they're terribly comfortable. I think everyone will be wearing them in the future. 

Miracle Max: You got any money? 
Inigo Montoya: Sixty-five. 
Miracle Max: I've never worked for so little. Except once, and that was a very noble cause. 
Inigo Montoya: This is noble, sir. His wife is... crippled. His children are on the brink of starvation. 
Miracle Max: Are *you* a rotten liar. 
Inigo Montoya: I need him to help avenge my father, murdered these twenty years. 
Miracle Max: Your first story was better. 

Miracle Max: He probably owes you money huh? I'll ask him. 
Inigo Montoya: He's dead. He can't talk. 
Miracle Max: Whoo-hoo-hoo, look who knows so much. It just so happens that your friend here is only MOSTLY dead. There's a big difference between mostly dead and all dead. Mostly dead is slightly alive. With all dead, well, with all dead there's usually only one thing you can do. 
Inigo Montoya: What's that? 
Miracle Max: Go through his clothes and look for loose change.


----------



## Groff (Dec 14, 2007)

"MY BRAINS... ARE GOING INTO MY FEET!"

-Dark Helmet


----------



## Despised_0515 (Dec 14, 2007)

"life's a bitch... and shes back in heat"


----------



## DelfinoPie (Dec 14, 2007)

*Last Action Hero - FTW*

Tony Vivaldi: What is this, Benedict? First you're my friend; now you turn a... 360 on me! 
Benedict: 180, you stupid, spaghetti-slurping cretin - *180*! If I did a 360, I'd go completely around and end up back where I started! 
Tony Vivaldi: What? 
Benedict: Trust me! 
[shoots him] 

Jack Slater: Did you make a movie mistake? You forgot to reload the damn gun. 
Benedict: No, Jack. I just left one chamber empty. 

Benedict: [to Danny] I must warn you, I've killed people smarter and younger than you.

Jack Slater: Sir, are you a henchman? 
Benedict: No, I only go as far as lackey. 

Benedict: If God was a villain, he would have been me. 

Charles Dance as Benedict =


----------



## DelfinoPie (Dec 14, 2007)

"They don't like the cover."
"What, why?"
"They think its sexist."
"What's wrong with being sexy..."
"SexIST, sex-IST!"


And another:


"They were still booing when we came on..."


----------



## Rick (Dec 14, 2007)

TheMissing said:


> "MY BRAINS... ARE GOING INTO MY FEET!"
> 
> -Dark Helmet


----------



## Kevan (Dec 15, 2007)

"_Welp...no point in steerin' now._"
"_TAKE OFF! YOU STEER THIS THING!_"


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 29, 2009)

"that _is_ a tasty burger!"

-Pulp Fiction


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Apr 29, 2009)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> "I'm tired of these motherfucking snakes on this motherfucking plane!"
> 
> I kid...
> 
> ...



Snakes on a plane ftw 
My favourites atm:
- "None off you all seem to understand.
I'm not locked in here with you
you're locked in here with me!" Rorschach (Watchmen)

- and this one:


----------



## jamesmafyew (Apr 29, 2009)

"Stop that"
"Stop what?"
"Stop that... my hands are dirty."
"My hands are dirty too... whataya afraid of?"

Empire Strikes Back


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 29, 2009)

"I LOVE weed... But not as much as I love pussy." -- Dave Chapelle

"You're talking to my guy all wrong here... Do it again and I'll stab you in the face with a soldering iron!" -- Christopher Walken

"Four for you, Glen Coco! You go, Glen Coco!!!" -- I have no clue who that was...


----------



## sami (Apr 29, 2009)

"OHHHHHH SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT!!!" - Swamp Thing (where the boat gets blown up and it's all slo-mo)


----------



## synrgy (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm bummed somebody beat me to 'get to da choppaaaaahhh!!" 


Here's a good one:

"Strange things are afoot at the Circle K"

And another by the same actor, taken from several of his films:

"Woah."


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 29, 2009)

"I've distracted with my body... I've destroyed with my body... I remember one time I distracted one guy while i destroyed the other."

"Don't be so quick to give up the beauty of an unexpected period..."

"Maybe the psychiatrist can do something about your know it all syndrome." "There's no such thing." "Yea... You would know..."


----------



## Sindwulf (Apr 29, 2009)

"Semper Fi, Mother Fucker!"

-Doom

It's not great but it makes me laugh so much it's almost infamous.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 29, 2009)

Sindwulf said:


> "Semper Fi, Mother Fucker!"
> 
> -Doom
> 
> It's not great but it makes me laugh so much it's almost infamous.



that line is fuckin' hilarious. mainly because the rock is a terrible actor. but he did an awesome job in Be Cool.


----------



## synrgy (Apr 29, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> that line is fuckin' hilarious. mainly because the rock is a terrible actor. but he did an awesome job in Be Cool.


 
I actually think he's pretty good, but he's still getting 'typecasted' a lot.

If I were casting, I'd rather have him than say, Nicholas Cage.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 29, 2009)

synrgy said:


> I actually think he's pretty good, but he's still getting 'typecasted' a lot.
> 
> If I were casting, I'd rather have him than say, Nicholas Cage.



nicholas cage can only play the same character over and over. just like tom cruise.


----------



## silentrage (Apr 29, 2009)

"Bitches leave."


----------



## synrgy (Apr 29, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> nicholas cage can only play the same character over and over. just like tom cruise.


 
At least Tom Cruise's one character can be kind of entertaining in the right setting. It's like Owen Wilson -- he's always the same guy, but damn if he isn't a moderately funny dude. (Zoolander = WIN.)

Nicholas Cage is always the same guy, but it's _always_ the wrong guy for the part. At least since the early 90's, anyway.

*edit* sorry, back on topic:

"If you take the blue pill, the story ends; you wake up in your bed and believe whatever you want to believe. Take the red pill; you stay in wonderland, and I show you how deep the rabbit hole goes."

"Take off your shirt, copper top."

And now, for a couple of my ABSOLUTE FAVORITES, *EVER*:

1. "I was just a boy when the infidels came to my village in their Black Hawk helicopters. The infidels fired at the oil fields and they lit up like the eyes of Allah. Burning oil rained down from the sky and cooked everything it touched. I could only hide myself and cry as my goats were consumed by the fiery, black liquid death. In the midst of the chaos, I could swear that I heard my goats screaming for help. As quickly as they had come, the infidels were gone. It was on that day I put a jihad on them, and if you don't believe it, then you better kill me now, because I'll put a jihad on you too."

"I like you. You have balls. I like balls."


2. "I'M NOT WEARING HOCKEY PADS!!"


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 29, 2009)

'Oh shit...I just shot Marvin in the face!'

'How comes Andrew gets to get up? If he gets up, we'll all get up, it'll be ANARCHY!'

*King Leonidas*: Relax, old friend. If they assassinate me, all of Sparta goes to war. Pray they're that stupid. Pray we're that lucky. 
[_He takes another bite of apple, as the Captain notices a Persian soldier, still alive_] 
*King Leonidas*: Besides, there's no reason we can't be civil, is there? 
*Captain*: [_stabs the Persian_] None, sire.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 29, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> "You're talking to my guy all wrong here... Do it again and I'll stab you in the face with a soldering iron!" -- Christopher Walken



Holy shit! I remember that! That was hilarious! I can't remember laughing as hard as when I heard Walken say those lines.


----------



## synrgy (Apr 29, 2009)

Sorry, now I can't stop.

"I promise, _I will never die._"  - Team America

"I don't wanna sound gay or nuthin, but unicorns kick ass!!" -- Orgasmo

"I don't wanna sound gay or anything but, nice ass!!" -- Orgasmo

"Blu* No! YELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!" -- Monty Python's Holy Grail


And a moment in the Harry Potter series where Harry kinda pwns Snape:

Snape: Do you remember me telling you we are practicing nonverbal spells, Potter?

Harry: Yes 

Snape: Yes, sir.

Harry: There's no need to call me 'sir', Professor. 



ZeroSignal said:


> Holy shit! I remember that! That was hilarious! I can't remember laughing as hard as when I heard Walken say those lines.


 
Walken = God. 

CLASSIC Walken:



One of the best scenes in any movie, ever:


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Apr 29, 2009)

Les Grossman (Tropic Thunder): "First, take a big step back... and literally, FUCK YOUR OWN FACE! I don't know what kind of pan-pacific bullshit power play you're trying to pull here, but Asia Jack is my territory. So whatever you're thinking, you'd better think again! Otherwise I'm gonna have to head down there and I will rain down in a Godly fucking firestorm upon you! You're gonna have to call the fucking United Nations and get a fucking binding resolution to keep me from fucking destroying you. I'm talking about a scorched earth, motherfucker! I will massacre you! I WILL FUCK YOU UP!"


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 29, 2009)

99.99&#37; chance these have already been featured but here goes anyway:

"Do or do not do, there is no try."

"THIS IS SPARTA!"

"HERE'S JOHNNY!"

"Can I still be Garth?"

"Hans Brix? Oh noooooo!"

"Advertising has us chasing cars and clothes, working jobs we hate so we can buy shit we don't need. We're the middle children of history, man. No purpose or place. We have no Great War. No Great Depression. Our great war is a spiritual war. Our great depression is our lives. We've all been raised on television to believe that one day we'd all be millionaires, and movie gods, and rock stars, but we won't. We're slowly learning that fact. And we're very, very pissed off."


----------



## Randy (Apr 29, 2009)

/thread


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Apr 29, 2009)

"They're O.R. scrubs"
"O.R. they?"
and pretty much the whole movie Rushmore


----------



## Dusty201087 (Apr 29, 2009)

"Shwing"

"NO Stairway."

"I still have your panties..."
"Yeah? Well I still have your virginity."


----------



## stuh84 (Apr 29, 2009)

Randy said:


> /thread




Seriously, fuck you, I was just about to post that 

I bought that film on the strength of the GARBAGE DAY quote, and watched it with about 8 friends. We fucking loved that film, its amazing


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Apr 29, 2009)

"Laugh, and the world laughs with you. Weep, and you weep alone"

Oldboy

ah, how could I forget...

"Come and see the violence inherent in the system! Come and see the violence inherent in the system! Help! Help! I'm being repressed!"

lololololol


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Apr 29, 2009)

I see a bunch of fail in this thread. PROOF:


----------



## Variant (Apr 30, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Holy shit! I remember that! That was hilarious! I can't remember laughing as hard as when I heard Walken say those lines.






God, if _*only*_ Christopher Walken would actually stab Kid Rock in the face with a soldering iron... if only...


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 30, 2009)

*John Mason*: Are you sure you're ready for this? 
*Stanley Goodspeed*: I'll do my best. 
*John Mason*: Your "best"! Losers always whine about their best. Winners go home and fuck the prom queen. 
*Stanley Goodspeed*: Carla was the prom queen.

The Rock-

Despite the noticeable handicap of being a Nicholas Cage flick, I love this movie.


----------



## thebhef (Apr 30, 2009)

noodles said:


> Inigo Montoya: Hello. My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father prepare to die.
> Count Rugen: Stop saying that!
> Inigo Montoya: Hello! My name is Inigo Montoya! You killed my father prepare to die!
> Count Rugen: No!
> ...



Buttercup: We'll never survive the fire swamp!
Westley: Nonsense! You're just saying that because no one ever has.


----------



## thebhef (Apr 30, 2009)

V: Voil&#224;! In view, a humble vaudevillian veteran cast vicariously as both victim and villain by the vicissitudes of Fate. This visage, no mere veneer of vanity, is a vestige of the vox populi, now vacant, vanished. However, this valorous visitation of a bygone vexation stands vivified and has vowed to vanquish these venal and virulent vermin vanguarding vice and vouchsafing the violently vicious and voracious violation of volition! [He slashes a large V through a propaganda poster.] The only verdict is vengeance; a vendetta held as a votive, not in vain, for the value and veracity of such shall one day vindicate the vigilant and the virtuous. [giggles] Verily, this vichyssoise of verbiage veers most verbose, so let me simply add that it's my very good honor to meet you and you may call me "V".


Evey: Every time I've seen this world change, it's always been for the worse.




"Knew this was a one way ticket, but you know I had to come." Virgil Brigman


Bill: No. You're not a bad person. You're a terrific person. You're my favorite person. But every once in a while, you can be a real cunt.


----------



## arktan (Apr 30, 2009)

"Don't piss down my back and tell me that it's raining"

taken from "the Outlaw Josey Wales"


----------



## Petef2007 (Apr 30, 2009)

Pulp Fiction FTW

Jules: What does Marsellus Wallace look like?
Brett: What?
Jules: What country are you from?
Brett: What?
Jules: "What" ain't no country I ever heard of! They speak English in "What"?!
Brett: What?
Jules: English, motherfucker! Do you speak it?!
Brett: Yes!
Jules: Then you know what I'm saying. Describe what Marsellus Wallace looks like!
Brett: What?
Jules:Say "what" again. Say "what" again! I dare you! I double-dare you, motherfucker! Say "what" one more goddamn time!
Brett: He-he's black.
Jules: Go on!
Brett: He's bald.
Jules: Does he look like a bitch?
Brett: What?!


----------



## synrgy (Apr 30, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> "Hans Brix? Oh noooooo!"


 


"Do you have any idea how fucking busy I am?!"


----------



## Justin Bailey (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## poopyalligator (Apr 30, 2009)

from theres something about mary, in the hitch hiker scene

hitch hiker (harland williams)- step into my office because your fucking fired.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 30, 2009)

synrgy said:


> "Do you have any idea how fucking busy I am?!"


----------



## synrgy (Apr 30, 2009)

I ALMOST FORGOT THE BEST ONE EVER:

"See, there's three kinds of people: dicks, pussies, and assholes. Pussies think everyone can get along, and dicks just want to fuck all the time without thinking it through. But then you got your assholes, Chuck. And all the assholes want us to shit all over everything! So, pussies may get mad at dicks once in a while, because pussies get fucked by dicks. But dicks also fuck assholes, Chuck. And if they didn't fuck the assholes, you know what you'd get? You'd get your dick and your pussy all covered in shit!"


----------



## Dr. Von Goosewing (Apr 30, 2009)

silentrage said:


> "Bitches leave."



Ahh, Robocop 

"Can you fly, Bobby?"

And for sheer inappropriateness: "will you _BEHAVE_ yourselves!"


----------



## victor5464 (Apr 30, 2009)

"Breath, bitch!"
-Obsessed


----------



## canuck brian (Apr 30, 2009)

silentrage said:


> "Bitches leave."



FUCK YES. Clarence Boddicker - awesome villian.

"I can't buy a pack o smokes, without running into 9 guys you fucked!!!" Boondock Saints

"No. Not without incident." - Equilibrium

"You fucking makai are all the same. One little sniff of pussy, and ya lose it!" Amano Jakyu - Urotsukidoji


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 30, 2009)

Every Tom Hanks line. Ever. Even off-camera.


----------



## Æxitosus (May 1, 2009)

nothing better


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 1, 2009)

synrgy said:


> I ALMOST FORGOT THE BEST ONE EVER:
> 
> "See, there's three kinds of people: dicks, pussies, and assholes. Pussies think everyone can get along, and dicks just want to fuck all the time without thinking it through. But then you got your assholes, Chuck. And all the assholes want us to shit all over everything! So, pussies may get mad at dicks once in a while, because pussies get fucked by dicks. But dicks also fuck assholes, Chuck. And if they didn't fuck the assholes, you know what you'd get? You'd get your dick and your pussy all covered in shit!"



I KNEW there was something I was forgetting!


----------



## Nick (May 1, 2009)

naked gun - Leslie Nealson (sp?)

'Like a midget at a urinal, i had to stay on my toes'


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2009)

telecaster90 said:


> THIS! IS! SPARTA!



EPIC KICK 

I had to rewind that part so many times. I really didn't believe it the first time I saw it. Wtf was that hole anyway? A well or something? Or was it there for the sole purpose of having Leonidis kick people like that?



Nick said:


> naked gun - Leslie Nealson (sp?)
> 
> 'Like a midget at a urinal, i had to stay on my toes'



That's fuckin' awesome!


----------



## synrgy (May 1, 2009)

Nick said:


> naked gun - Leslie Nealson (sp?)
> 
> 'Like a midget at a urinal, i had to stay on my toes'


 


Those movies are chock full o' gold!!

*Frank*: It's true what they say: Cops and women don't mix. It's like eating a spoonful of Drano; sure, it'll clean you out, but it'll leave you hollow inside. 

*Jane*: I've heard police work is dangerous. 
*Frank*: It is. That's why I carry a big gun. 
*Jane*: Aren't you afraid it might go off accidentally? 
*Frank*: I used to have that problem. 
*Jane*: What did you do about it? 
*Frank*: I just think about baseball.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2009)

"This is not an option! If you don't smoke this we have a fuckin' problem!"

--training day


----------



## Nick (May 1, 2009)

what would make somebody do something like this?!

sex frank?

 not right now...


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2009)

^ headache?


----------



## CAPTAIN SARG (May 1, 2009)

"dinner is gonna be cold tonight asshole"
" yall wanna buy some drugs"

matheson and red pineapple express


----------



## ZachTheRipper (May 2, 2009)

"That's it man, game over man, game over! What the fuck are we gonna do now? What are we gonna do?"
"Maybe we could build a fire, sing a couple of songs, huh? Why don't we try that?"

"What do you mean, "*They* cut the power"? How could they cut the power, man? They're animals! "

"Hey, maybe you haven't been keeping up on current events, but we just got our asses kicked, pal!"

*Aliens.*


----------



## thedonutman (May 2, 2009)

Layer Cake:

XXXX: I've got an idea... Why don't you come 'round for breakfast? I'll squeeze some orange juice and grind some coffee and we can talk about this like adults. How's that sound?
Dragan: Sounds very hospitable.
XXXX: Do you know where I live?
Dragan: No.
XXXX: Well, fuck off then.
[hangs up]


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 2, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> I had to rewind that part so many times. I really didn't believe it the first time I saw it. Wtf was that hole anyway? A well or something? Or was it there for the sole purpose of having Leonidis kick people like that?



I think it was a well, hence why he said you'll find plenty of water down there.


----------



## groph (May 3, 2009)

My God.... They sucked his brains out.

- Michael Ironside in Starship Troopers


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 3, 2009)

"i don't care about jewels... i just wanna suck your cock" -- freddy got fingered
"i wish i could make a cake out of rainbows and smiles and we could all eat it and be happy..." -- mean girls



vampiregenocide said:


> I think it was a well, hence why he said you'll find plenty of water down there.



i must have missed that part. i think i was really overwhelmed by the kick. and i'd never drink out of that well.


----------



## Panterica (May 4, 2009)

"shut the fuck up donnie"
big lewbowski


----------



## cosmicamnesia (May 4, 2009)

anything that Olga Kurylenko has ever said....EVER


----------



## Æxitosus (May 4, 2009)




----------



## AVWIII (May 5, 2009)




----------



## synrgy (May 5, 2009)

AVWIII said:


>




Or pretty much ANY scene from ANY Mel Brooks movie.


----------



## silentrage (May 5, 2009)

What's the matter Colonel Sanders, chicken?


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 5, 2009)

Æxitosus;1491952 said:


>




"Claudia Shiffer we salute you!"
SHHWIIIIING!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 5, 2009)

SCHVINGGGG


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 5, 2009)

"She will be mine... Oh Yes... She will be mine"

"Live in the now!!!!!"

"No stairway! DENIED"


----------



## rhysmus (May 5, 2009)

Probably the best pickup line ever!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlLW9Hnay48

Must watch to understand.


----------



## synrgy (May 5, 2009)

rhysmus said:


> Probably the best pickup line ever!
> 
> 
> 
> Must watch to understand.






*pauses to catch breath*


----------



## Tiger (May 5, 2009)

'9:30, I'd say about 9:30.'

'I could come back then.'

'Why would you be coming back, we'll be closed?'


----------



## Marv Attaxx (May 5, 2009)

synrgy said:


> *pauses to catch breath*


Oh, how could I forget this line??
Shark Attack 3 Ruuuules


----------



## Alex-D33 (May 5, 2009)

Close but no Cigar. J.Wayne


----------



## Alex-D33 (May 5, 2009)

Close but no Cigar. J.Wayne


----------



## Daoloth (May 6, 2009)

Roy Batty's death speech from Blade Runner

I've seen things you people wouldn't believe. Attack ships on fire off the shoulder of Orion. I watched C-beams glitter in the dark near the Tannhauser gate. All those moments will be lost in time, like tears in rain. Time to die.


----------



## Harris (May 6, 2009)

Pretty much anything written by Quentin Tarantino.

NSFW


Not really a line, but one of my favorite Tarantino scenes


----------



## thebhef (May 6, 2009)

Brick Top: Go and put the kettle on.
Turkish: You take sugar?
Brick Top: No thank you, Turkish. I'm sweet enough.

Avi: Why do they call him the bullet dodger?
Bullet Tooth Tony: Because he dodges bullets, avi.


----------



## AK DRAGON (May 6, 2009)

Cop: Are you Human?
Korben: No, I'm a meat Popcicle

from the 5th Element


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 6, 2009)

AK DRAGON said:


> Cop: Are you Human?
> Korben: No, I'm a meat Popcicle
> 
> from the 5th Element



Oh man. It worries me sometimes how much I love that film.


----------

